# Programmas / Software >  symbian prorammatura

## baltcom

Vai ir tads kurs saprot kautko no symbian (Nokia) programmaturas!
Man nesanak noinstalet TomTom Nokia E65 telefona - visadi meiginaju bet neka dazi saka ka tur ir jamaina datums kad to nomaina atkal neiet!

Ja kads zin rakstat skype:baltcom2

Ieliksu sis programmas aprakstu!:

TomTom Mobile v6.010 [Cracked by BiNPDA] (21/10/2006)
-----------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------
Instructions for Mobile phone installation :

1). Copy all contents of folder "Memory Card Files" to the root folder of your Mobile phone
    using simple data transfer mode (USB connection). Do NOT use PC Suite or other NOKIAS' software.

2). Disconnect Mobile phone from PC using Safely Remove Hardware (right down icon on your WINDOWS XP bar)
    and use File Manager of your MObile to run "TomTom.Mobile.v6.01.S60v3.SymbianOS9.1.Cracked.by.BiNPDA.sis" 
    directly from your Memory Card. After TOMTOM installation, you may remove this file from the root of your
    Memory Card.

3). You are now ready to run TOMTOM 6 although there is no MAP installed yet. For this reason several MAPs
    are included in this archive : 
    a)."v660.1212_Central_Europe_&_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe" = Latest (2007) Central Europe plus Major roads of Western Europe	
    b)."v660.1256_Western_Europe" = Latest (2007) Western Europe Maps (only)
    c). "Western_&_Central_Europe_(Includes_Greece)" (Located in folder "MAPS for TOMTOM 6") = Both two above Maps together but in 
        an older version which includes also major roads of Greece and the most roads of Athens. This Map is recommended if 
        you're planning traveling to Greece from Europe only.
    d). Many more maps which are located in "MAPS for TOMTOM 6" folder :
        + Canary_Islands
	+ France_Plus_Major_Roards_of_Western_Europe
	+ Germany-Austria_&_Czech_Republic_Plus_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe
	+ Great_Britain_Plus_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe
	+ Italy_Plus_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe
	+ Spain_&_Portugal_Plus_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe
	+ Sweden-Denmark-Norway_&_Finland_Plus_Major_Roads_of_Western_Europe
	+ United_States_(Canada_&_Alaska)
	+ United_States_(North_America)
	+ United_States_(SouthEast_Region)
	+ Western_&_Central_Europe_(Includes_Greece)

    Consider your Memory Card capacity and you may copy those folders into the root folder of it. 

Although this version is CRACKED which means there is no need to activate the Maps in order to use them, if you're planning
to use TOMTOM HOME which keeps your TOMTOM up to date to the latest version, there is a chance in future updates to lose the ability
of free "copy - paste - use" Map folders. In such case, use "TT6_KG.exe" DOS utility supplied in this archive which is a KeyGenerator 
for the Maps. You may use this tool for generating keys for every Map designed for TOMTOM 6 also for other OS such as Windows Mobile 
(PDAs), etc. Just locate the *.mid file in every Map folder, and in a DOS prompt type "TT6_KG.exe <name_of_Map>.mid". 
Type the code provided from your device and then enter back the code from your generator.

Enjoy !!


kpappa (10/01/2007)

----------


## Slowmo

Pirātisms nav atbalstāma lieta...

Bet nu pieļauju, ka šī programma strādās tikai uz vecākām Nokiām. Sākot ar S60 v3, visām .SIS formātā izplatītām programmām jābūt digitāli parakstītām.

----------


## baltcom

> Pirātisms nav atbalstāma lieta...
> 
> Bet nu pieļauju, ka šī programma strādās tikai uz vecākām Nokiām. Sākot ar S60 v3, visām .SIS formātā izplatītām programmām jābūt digitāli parakstītām.


 Šī ir ka teikt nav no veikala atkodeta versija bet telefons raksta ta:
Pie datuma nemainisanas - Noildzis sertifikats
Pie datuma mainisanas - Sertifikata kluda sazinaties ar programmas nodrosinataju!

Lai sito noinstaletu vajag tadu kas tiesam kautko saprot es esmu apmeram menesi cakarejies un nevaru noinstalet!
Citi so pasu versiju instale  un strada! bet nesaka ka to dara!

----------


## baltcom

P.S - man ir nokia E65
parametri:
RM-209
3.0633.69.00 versija

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, E65 kāreiz ir v3 telefons. Meklē citu versiju, varbūt tad izdosies.

----------


## baltcom

> Jā, E65 kāreiz ir v3 telefons. Meklē citu versiju, varbūt tad izdosies.


 Es zinu ka si versija strada uz Nokia E65 pats esmu redzejis!
Citu sakarigu versiju saja laika nav atrodama!

Cik zinu jasaliek visi faili pa savam vietam un tikai tad var noinstalet!

----------


## Delfins

imho lietot navigāciju uz tik maza LCD ir mazohizms...

----------

